# Blue Buffalo Wilderness?



## Siberian Husky Lover (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I have a 1 1/2 year old husky and she's my baby!  Well I've been feeding her Innova adult large bites and she did well, until she hasn't been eating it though. I did get her the wet food of Innova, but still if she doesn't want she won't eat it till she's really hungry. In order for me to get Innova brand it's like a 30 minute drive. So I decided that maybe a food like Innova but closer were I live would probably improve her and I want her to eat a little more since she's active. I did some research and found Blue Buffalo Wilderness. I see it's mostly protein, no grains and no corn, wheat or soy, and that was the same way with Innova. So I'm thinking about changing. So I wanted to see what were ppl opinions about Blue Wilderness. I want my dog to eat something good for her belly!  Thanks in advance! 

-Sara


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Innova is a fantastic food, but it does contain grains. Now, I'm not saying I'd never feed a food with grains (I have and probably will again), but I really prefer foods without grains. Blue Wilderness does not contain grains and it is a very popular food. I have not used it (yet...plan on trying the new Wilderness formulas), but I think it is a good food. If your Husky is considered pretty much an adult (I'm not up on large breeds..I own small breeds), then I say go for the switch. Just remember to switch slowly, over a period of a week or two.


----------



## Siberian Husky Lover (Mar 31, 2009)

StellaLucyDesi said:


> Innova is a fantastic food, but it does contain grains. Now, I'm not saying I'd never feed a food with grains (I have and probably will again), but I really prefer foods without grains. Blue Wilderness does not contain grains and it is a very popular food. I have not used it (yet...plan on trying the new Wilderness formulas), but I think it is a good food. If your Husky is considered pretty much an adult (I'm not up on large breeds..I own small breeds), then I say go for the switch. Just remember to switch slowly, over a period of a week or two.


Great! I think it will be great for my husky. Your doggies are cute by the way!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks! I love Husky's, too! Have a great day


----------



## maquignon (Oct 21, 2009)

Siberian Husky Lover said:


> Well I have a 1 1/2 year old husky and she's my baby!  Well I've been feeding her Innova adult large bites and she did well, until she hasn't been eating it though. I did get her the wet food of Innova, but still if she doesn't want she won't eat it till she's really hungry. In order for me to get Innova brand it's like a 30 minute drive. So I decided that maybe a food like Innova but closer were I live would probably improve her and I want her to eat a little more since she's active. I did some research and found Blue Buffalo Wilderness. I see it's mostly protein, no grains and no corn, wheat or soy, and that was the same way with Innova. So I'm thinking about changing. So I wanted to see what were ppl opinions about Blue Wilderness. I want my dog to eat something good for her belly!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Sara


Innova and Blue Buffalo are both excellent foods and if it is more convenient, by all means switch to Blue Buffalo, but I suspect, from hundreds of similar cases that the problem is that she is eating enough and you are feeding her too much. Dogs reach their full growth on average at about 12 months (shorter for small dogs longer for large dogs). I suspect that you have been feeding the same amount for a long time and she has reached her maturity and needs less nutrition. I have dealt with dogs in many capacities for years and almost every time someone has said that their dog was bored with its food or was a picky eater, they were feeding too much.


----------



## ollin (Jan 28, 2010)

My dog has been eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness for about 2 months now. Don't really have any complaints about the food other than the price. My dog got bored eating the food by itself after a month. I started to mix in Blue Buffalo can food with it last month but he gets tired of the can food flavors as well. My local Petco only has 2 flavors.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi.....Blue Wilderness is a great food - my guy just loves it and does great on it! .....I change off between Blue Wilderness and Paul Newman Organics - only because I like to give him a little change once in awhile. 

Paul Newman Organics is also a good food (but has some grain) -- I also give him boiled chicken and peas & carrots, and once in awhile some Beef Liver and Steak.

But to answer your question - yes - you should try Blue Wilderness - you won't be sorry.

Your Husky is beautiful!


----------



## Siberian Husky Lover (Mar 31, 2009)

maquignon said:


> Innova and Blue Buffalo are both excellent foods and if it is more convenient, by all means switch to Blue Buffalo, but I suspect, from hundreds of similar cases that the problem is that she is eating enough and you are feeding her too much. Dogs reach their full growth on average at about 12 months (shorter for small dogs longer for large dogs). I suspect that you have been feeding the same amount for a long time and she has reached her maturity and needs less nutrition. I have dealt with dogs in many capacities for years and almost every time someone has said that their dog was bored with its food or was a picky eater, they were feeding too much.


That could be too, I wasn't sure. I just wanted Loba to get her nutrients. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Siberian Husky Lover (Mar 31, 2009)

ollin said:


> My dog has been eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness for about 2 months now. Don't really have any complaints about the food other than the price. My dog got bored eating the food by itself after a month. I started to mix in Blue Buffalo can food with it last month but he gets tired of the can food flavors as well. My local Petco only has 2 flavors.


Oh, yeah any food that is healthy for the dog can get pricey. If I can remember a small bag of Innova is about $15 bucks and the can food is 12 for $17. But I think the nutrition is important. We as Parents/Owners we worry about our babies!


----------



## Siberian Husky Lover (Mar 31, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> Hi.....Blue Wilderness is a great food - my guy just loves it and does great on it! .....I change off between Blue Wilderness and Paul Newman Organics - only because I like to give him a little change once in awhile.
> 
> Paul Newman Organics is also a good food (but has some grain) -- I also give him boiled chicken and peas & carrots, and once in awhile some Beef Liver and Steak.
> 
> ...


Oh I haven't heard about Paul Newman Organics. Yeah some dog food have grain, but at least it ain't fillers such as corn, wheat, or soy.  

Oh I like the boiled chicken idea. 

Yes Loba tried it today and she loves it! I'm so glad 

Thanks Donna, yours too!  I also have you as my friend. How's Chubby doing? I see he's looking good as always!


----------



## pyralis (Mar 18, 2010)

maquignon said:


> I suspect that you have been feeding the same amount for a long time and she has reached her maturity and needs less nutrition. I have dealt with dogs in many capacities for years and almost every time someone has said that their dog was bored with its food or was a picky eater, they were feeding too much.


I've also had similar experiences with people not realizing they're overfeeding their dogs (some dogs are better at regulating their intake than others). I've also had a high-energy border collie who mostly just seemed to think she had more important things to do than eat. Not one to spoil her changing foods constantly, we just got her on a high quality, high protein diet. It didn't require her to eat as much in volume (we fed her the minimum requirements for her weight), and even when we'd pick up uneaten food, what she ate kept her lean and healthy. Did well on it for years.


----------

